# FS: 4Feet T5HOTEK light Bubble king skimmer 180 w/pics



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling my 4 feet T5 HO light 6 bulbs with legs and Acrylic shield. Bulbs are pretty new ATI and Gisemann bulbs. Used only for a year(main unit) and bulbs were replaced 4 months ago running only 6 hours a day. Also comes with 5 extra bulbs still good just replaced caused I like the bluish light color. $320 OBO
Bubble King Mini 180. Used for a year. The only drawback is when my powerbar fell into my sump it burnt the plug for the skimmer. Plug is replaced and skimmer works fine. A little burn stain (can be cleaned up) on the water adjustment bar but dosen't affect the skimmers performance. $675 OBO.
Rated up 200 gallons aquarium
































Saltwater additives (calcium, Reef Snow80%, Coral Color 95%, ReefRoids 80% and half bucket of salt) $55


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

The usual recommendation for changing HO t5 bulbs is 6 months.
at a year, these bulbs are probably putting out half of the par as new.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

whatigot said:


> The usual recommendation for changing HO t5 bulbs is 6 months.
> at a year, these bulbs are probably putting out half of the par as new.


Sorry... what I meant the Unit is used for a year. But I replaced the bulbs 4 months ago.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

UV sterilizer SOLD!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

stuff added!


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

how much you asking for the skimmer


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

$675 or best offer


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Long weekend bump


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered:
Bubble king skimmer $550
Tek light $280


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

skimmer is now sold...


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Tek light sold!!!


----------

